# Die but do



## Tarentius

Hi guys, need help translating "die but do" into Latin, thanks .


----------



## Cagey

Hello, Tarentius.  

Please explain in other words youf underlying idea. 
A direct translation from English into Latin is not likely to produce the alliteration you want, and may not make sense.


----------



## Tarentius

In very simple terms, it means "you may/will die but you must do it", you must accomplish the objective even if you are going to end up dead.

It is intended as a military motto, somewhat similar to the motto "do or die". "Die but do" originated from Stalin's "Die, but do not retreat" which was then shorten to "Die but do it" which finally evolved into today's "Die but do", allegedly as the motto of a Russian Spetsnaz (special forces) unit.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

As Cagey remarks, preserving the alliteration is not easy (but, I am moved to wonder, is it there in the Russian original? I doubt whether the Spetsnaz will have a website for consultation).

For a direct translation, _morere sed fac_, or _morere sed gere_.

Σ


----------



## Grugno

May I suggest "Cadas, dum non decedas." ? It saves a sort of sound effect.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete iterum!

How about _peri, sed perfice_?

(Literally, "Perish, but achieve/perform"). This might answer to Cagey's misgivings about the alliteration.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Hello
There is a Latin motto _Age quod agis _(accomplish what you are doing). It is not a faithful translation, and there is no death connotation, but the meaning is similar and - yes - it preserves a sort of alliteration.


----------

